# What to do with 250g of ground coffee?



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

A roaster has accidentally sent me pre-ground coffee. Any suggestions of what I can do with this before it goes stale? I'm thinking some french press in the morning and maybe some rudimentary cold brew with the rest? Any recipes for the latter or other suggestions?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What grind is it?


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> What grind is it?


It's pretty coarse. Tried to make a moka pot with it earlier and that was not bad but fairly thin.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Cols brew concentrate maybe? That way you could use up the grounda at once & keep it in thw fridge to be mixed with hot or cold water or even milk.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Cols brew concentrate maybe? That way you could use up the grounda at once & keep it in thw fridge to be mixed with hot or cold water or even milk.


That seems the most reasonable approach. Do you know what an appropriate ratio would be? I've had a bit of a dig around the forum, but couldn't find a recipe for concentrate (I've not made cold brew before).


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks like 5:1 is the ratio to go for. Gonna give it a crack.

Cheers

Ali


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

AliG said:


> That seems the most reasonable approach. Do you know what an appropriate ratio would be? I've had a bit of a dig around the forum, but couldn't find a recipe for concentrate (I've not made cold brew before).


Only just looking at cold brew concentrate myself as a method of filling a thermos quickly before work. Have seen several recipes on the web at various different ratios but haven't hsd a chance to try any yet.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Only just looking at cold brew concentrate myself as a method of filling a thermos quickly before work. Have seen several recipes on the web at various different ratios but haven't hsd a chance to try any yet.


In that case I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Grow mushrooms?


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> Grow mushrooms? ����


If it had come thirty minutes earlier, I would have gone for your eminently more sensible suggestion.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Bin.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Only just looking at cold brew concentrate myself as a method of filling a thermos quickly before work. Have seen several recipes on the web at various different ratios but haven't hsd a chance to try any yet.


So 5:1 works (just left it on the kitchen counter for around 12-14 hours). It's delicious as is. It's really chocolatey and rich, and holds up pretty well to being topped with an equal amount of boiling water to make a warm, but not hot, cup of coffee.


----------



## Novaprospect (Nov 7, 2015)

What did you use to brew it in? Wanting to try this with something lying around the kitchen but so far I've come up blanks...


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Novaprospect said:


> What did you use to brew it in? Wanting to try this with something lying around the kitchen but so far I've come up blanks...


A big jar. Then filtered through a sieve into another big jar and then through a v60. It gets a bit messy with the filtering, but it's not too bad.


----------

